# Craft shop in Bristol



## wiskey (Dec 9, 2007)

apart from Hobbycraft way out north at cribbs causeway are there any similar shops in the middle of town?

I need thin silver jewelery wire and some clasps.


----------



## Geri (Dec 9, 2007)

There's one in St Nicks Market - in the covered outdoor bit at the back, opposite the shoe repairer.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 9, 2007)

There are two right at the top of black boy hill, Harold Hockey on the hill itself, and Creativity on the road off the hill just down from it...


----------



## wiskey (Dec 9, 2007)

cool what do they sell? 

will they do glass/metalwork and jewelery or just cards and paper and paint and stuff?

wheres blackboy hill? whiteladies rd way?


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 9, 2007)

Afraid my eyes always glaze over whe the mrs drags me in there, but Harold Hockey is huge, and sells loads of different artists materials, creativity does loads of stuff too, but think it does more beads and the like than HH, so pretty sure they do wire and findings and the like. 

Blackboy hill is what whiteladies turns into towards the downs when it starts getting steep, HH is up on the left as you go up towards the downs, creativity is, i think, on the road off to the left just before HH, or maybe the road before that. Only a few shops down that road o the left hand side, so you won't get too lost having poke around trying to find it.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 9, 2007)

you star thankyou 

big is bad though - i spend money 

i'm going tomorrow.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 9, 2007)

Not at all, have fun! Gf insists she could spend ages mooching around the both...


----------



## wiskey (Dec 10, 2007)

spent _ages_ looking for it but my what a treasure trove 

got a few bits but i can see myself going back . . . often


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 10, 2007)

Brilliant, ain't the interweb a wonderful thang!


----------

